# Operating Systems > Unix/Linux How to continue to next line

## timmy

What is the symbol I can use in UNIX for continuing my command on the next line? In other words I have a long command which runs to the next line alone so what is the symbol I must use to make the UNIX operating system understand that my command is continuing to the next line.

----------


## fred

In order for continuing a command in the next line in UNIX  system the backslash symbol namely \ placed at the end of the line tells the UNIX system that the command is continuing in the next line.
For example
$ echo a\
> b\
> c
gives 
a b c

----------

